
MongoDB Drops ACID - alyson-cabral
https://www.mongodb.com/blog/post/multi-document-transactions-in-mongodb
======
redwood
For anyone who is confused, the headline is a fun play on words referring to
the concept of "dropping acid" which many here know was a key part of the
1960s zeitgeist that helped give rise to the San Francisco we know today.

In fact the blog post is about MongoDB's upcoming release _adding_ this
capability (not dropping it, in case you were wondering) :)

------
rcarmo
I'll try it, but only run it in a cluster when I see the Jepsen test on that.

~~~
mat_keep
Jepsen tests are part of the MongoDB test suite - integrated as part of ealier
tests run by Kyle [https://www.mongodb.com/mongodb-3.4-passes-jepsen-
test](https://www.mongodb.com/mongodb-3.4-passes-jepsen-test)

